# Has anyone here ever built a barn with living quarters in it?



## JRebel (Nov 21, 2012)

We are looking into building a new facility with 2 apartments in it. We would like an indoor arena (no smaller then 60'x120', but preferably around 72'x144'), 2 apartments (one at least a 2 bedroom, and the other at least a 1 bedroom, both with 2 baths). We would like 17-24 stalls, a wash rack, tack room, feed room, sawdust storage, ect. Has any one ever built a facility like this? Around what price range were you in? The living quarters would be 2 stories, an apartment on the ground level, and the other one above it. We arn't doing anything too fancy, probably build the stall fronts ourselves, dirt isle-ways, ect.
Our current plans are as follows:
We will be building in central Ohio
a 72'x144' indoor
20 stalls
wash rack
tack rooms
sawdust stall
and feed room.
Roughly 132'x196' with the stalls on 2 sides of the arena, storage, feed, sawdust, extra tack room, and living quarters on another side.
2 large 12' sliding doors, 2 man doors, and 4 tube gates for entry to the arena.
1/2 bath for boarders
(2) 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom apartments.

Basically, I'm just trying to get what ya'll payed for your set up. Hopefully I will be getting the actual quote next week!


----------



## JRebel (Nov 21, 2012)

I know its small, and impossible to read, but here is on of the draw ups for an example.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Gosh, I know a few people who have built barns with apartments in them and a couple people who have the house/barn combinations. But, there is no way to draw a comparison since materials and labor vary so much from region to region. Also, what details you choose may be higher or lower end that what I'm familiar with.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

There is another thread about this-what came up is insurance problems-you may want to check into that.


----------

